# Wax that painted trailer & protect your investment



## Waterwings (Jun 10, 2009)

I spent a little over an hour this past Sunday waxing the complete trailer, including the painted axle, and the winch post. I look at the trailer as much of an investment as the boat itself, so figure a little extra protection won't hurt. Used _Meguiar's NXT Tech _automotive wax. Goes on easy, comes off easy, with no white powdery residue to contend with. Also did the tire rims. 

The shine is even better in the sunlight 8)


----------



## russ010 (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't think I can wax rust... I just spray painted black over it for the time being after I hit it a little with the steel wire brush to knock some of it off....

Your trailer looks great by they way... and hey - I've been missing you on here the past few months


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 11, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't think I can wax rust... I just spray painted black over it for the time being after I hit it a little with the steel wire brush to knock some of it off....
> 
> Your trailer looks great by they way... and hey - I've been missing you on here the past few months




Using the wire brush and then painting is a preventative measure, and doesn't necessarily have to have a hi-gloss shine to stop rust. I always wonder what's going on _inside_ the trailer frame :shock: 

Been busy with work (attending mind-numbing meetings) as we (faculty) had to makeup the days we missed due to the ice storm, plus been spending time with the grandkids lately. The 5 yr old is playing t-ball now and he has games in the evenings. He starts basketball camp for 4 days this coming Monday, so may spend some time watching him during the morning sessions. End of the month I'm off to TN to teach at our annual leadership camp (only 6 days this summer instead of the usual 8 ).


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 11, 2009)

looks great. dont forget, everythings twice as easy to wash when its got a good wax


----------

